# Securing Bottom Plate To Concrete Issue



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Bottom plates on partition walls have minimal uplift, if at all. Fasteners are there to secure the wall laterally. A bead of adhesive on the bottom plate will help minimize movement and/or noise from fasteners that loose hold in the future. 

If you still have trouble, you could put a thin piece of wire down each hole to snug up the difference between teeth to concrete.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

Or the two 16 penny nails slammed together in a 3/16" hole . Love that method . I did not learn it till i was close to 40 . The apprentice that was with me slammed in and i learned something new .


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

If I’m not mistaken I think I might use a 7/32” bit instead of 3/16” over drill and they go in fine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

One 16 P common/ or duplex head, with a baling wire/tye wire 18-20 gauge/ steel wire ~ 4" long bent into a 'staple' stuck in 3/16ths hole ~2-2.5" deep under 2 x plates in concrete floors...


Not recommended for damp locations....


I have used home made wobble fasteners, bolt cutter cut common 16 nails cut down for stucco mesh nails into masonry drill with hammer drill and carbide bits, nail Bent to bind in masonry backing,, cheap but time consuming, save a trip to yard.


----------



## WoodFramer (Mar 9, 2020)

Vote for Tapcon. Hex-head is always better and when there is no power source or compressor I use a can of compressed air (like for computer keyboards). Always clean the hole with the drill bit without drilling more depth or wallowing out (in and out).


----------



## Patrickstew (Aug 19, 2016)

https://www.hilti.com/content/hilti/W1/US/en/services/fasteners-firestop-strut/concrete-anchors.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Patrickstew said:


> https://www.hilti.com/content/hilti/W1/US/en/services/fasteners-firestop-strut/concrete-anchors.html


Have sunk the expansioin bolts for other reasons (raising sunken floors on cinderblock foundation, decks, etc) that would be overkill for this... but never tried their "screw anchors"


----------

